# Cost to replace a logic board in a 2008 MacBook Pro



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

One of my 2008 MacBook Pros gave up the ghost.

Pushing the on button just resulted in a very short attempt for the MacBook Pro to boot and then it quit.

Luckily it was still under AppleCare - two weeks before AppleCare expired.

So in it went to the Apple Store and they replaced the logic board - invoice showed roughly $600.-
I was always under the impression that the cost to replace a Mac logic board made it uneconomical to do so if one had to pay for it - so I guessed at the replacement cost to be in the order of $1000 or more.
Have these repair prices come down significantly? $600.- is a lot of money but still seems reasonable for such a major repair and is probably something I would have had done even if the MacBook was no longer covered by AppleCare.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

They have indeed, though it can vary a bit based on the model. Five plus years ago, the parts were a lot more expensive if my memory serves me right.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Back in June my 2008 MBP died (Nvidia GPU fiasco) and after fighting with Apple they offered to fix it for half price. They quoted me around 600 smackers to replace the logic board, so double that for the poor sucker that has to pay full price.

I ended up sending it to your neck of the woods and getting it done for just over 300 all tolled. Fortunately it's been running great ever since.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

gwillikers said:


> Back in June my 2008 MBP died (Nvidia GPU fiasco) and after fighting with Apple they offered to fix it for half price. They quoted me around 600 smackers to replace the logic board, so double that for the poor sucker that has to pay full price.
> 
> I ended up sending it to your neck of the woods and getting it done for just over 300 all tolled. Fortunately it's been running great ever since.


I had the same issue in the spring of this year and they said nothing about splitting the cost, they just took it and fixed it at the cost of nvidia not Apple or me. I would look into it.

We have had work done in the past under AC and I agree the part costs seem to be coming down.


----------

